# Ford 4000 3cy Diesel- Leaking coolant from bottom of #3 cylinder!!



## ford62b (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello!

I recently bought a Ford 4000 3cyl Diesel (4.4in bore) tractor that had water in the crankcase; turns out that whenever pressure is applied to the cooling system coolant blows out from the bottom of the #3 cylinder. I've felt the area where its coming from and it feels like its coming from the bottom of the cylinder- and it is pissing out of there!! I know the engine has a sleeve/liner, so I dont want to go welding or doing anything till I get a better idea of what I'm dealing with.
The coolant in the oil caused a connecting rod bushing to spin, so I have to pull the crankshaft anyway and will be able to get a better look at it this coming weekend.

My question is this: Does this engine have a wet cylinder liner/sleeve? Has anyone else had a problem like this? Anyone ever had to weld a cranked block on a Ford 4000? How does it take to being welded?

Thank you in advance for your help!!
Jonathan


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

All Ford diesel engines are either parent bore, or dry sleeve. You probably have a long crack in the cylinder wall behind the sleeve, or possibly a small corrosion hole due to cavitation. You will have to pull the sleeve to get to the source. Blocks are welded externally all the time, so I'm sure it can be done. 

It might be a good time to look for a used block before you get a lot of time and money into this one.


----------



## squashie (May 10, 2011)

Had the same problem with my 4000. Tried pressure test and all I did was blow hole in radiator. Could not find leak in bore but to be safe as this was not a sleeved block had it bored out and sleeves fitted ( not cheap). In process of rebuilding now. Keep us informed how you are going


----------



## ford62b (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks to all for the advice!
I pulled the engine and crankshaft this week and was finally able to get a decent look at the leak; it is coming from a hole in the cylinder wall on the bottom of the #3 cylinder wall (parent bore, no sleeve). The hole itself is about 1/16 wide, and it is about an 3/4in from the bottom of the cylinder. I am having a welder/machinist friend look at it tomorrow and see if it can be welded or if I am looking at a bore-with-sleeves in my future. 
I am thinking if the coolant has worn away that much metal in one spot it is fixing to do it in other spots...and I would be six shades of angry if I had it welded and the thing blew another hole halfway through the summer season. I already have to get the crankshaft turned because the #2 connecting rod bearing spun. 

All I can say is that I am happy I got this thing for a decent price so I'm still in the black on how much cash I sink into it! I may just get another block if I can afford it.

Squashie, how much did it run you for a boring and sleeving your 4000? 

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Regardless of which solution you pursue, you need to buy a coolant conditioner from either a Ford/New Holland, or John Deere, or IH dealer. You put it in the radiator and it coats the cooling system to prevent cavitation (localized corrosion).

It's not expensive . Once every 4 or 5 years.. flush cooling system, add new coolant, new antifreeze and the coolant conditioner.


----------



## squashie (May 10, 2011)

Hi Ford 62b I had the block bored and sleeves fitted the block had to be surface faced. They supplied new rings, main bearings and con rod bearings, and assembled the block I supplied my own gasket sets. The valves and seats done by a friend all up it has cost about $1800. I am assembling it now and have painted all of it.(thats the front half that is the rest is work in progress)


----------



## tododell48 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dear ford62b: Take it from a Ford mechanic. Sleeve the engine. I have 1965 4000 diesel with just over 9800 hours and it hasen't had as much as a valve cover pan removed. I now this may sound fishy but it is true. I love to cut hay with my 7' haybine and the 4000. I own five tractors but this is my old favorite. It still has the original generator and has never been removed. One starter and one water pump. I have rebuilt the hyd. pump,power steering pump, one clutch and rebuilt steering cylinder. Orignal Brakes,Transmission, PTO and Engine. They are TOUGH. Rebuild it Right!!!


----------

